# will 12.3rotors clear 16s



## 98 inline vee (Jun 6, 2006)

just wanted to make certain that a 12.3 rotor with stock calipers will fit gti
montreal II 16s on 02gti with stock offset 
pics?ic:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It won't.

the RXII & Rave won't clear the 312mm brakes. The 16" steelies and other 16" alloys do.


----------



## 98 inline vee (Jun 6, 2006)

*montreal II*

do you know if they will they clear with spacers or am i stuck using stock sized rotors.


----------



## sven54 (Aug 27, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> It won't.
> 
> the *RXII *& Rave* won't clear the 312mm brakes*. The 16" steelies and other 16" alloys do.


Are you sure ?


----------



## 98 inline vee (Jun 6, 2006)

so those look like RXIIs with tt hangers and 12.3 rotors:thumbup:
i think bsick is correct about the montreal IIs it dosent look like it will fit to me
i just cant upgrade my wheels to 17s now unless they come with fat fives with snow tires
it dumps snow here:snowcool:
nice mk3


----------

